# recomendations for donkey harness



## DotDotDash (Sep 13, 2012)

Chimacum Tack
B&D Enterprises


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I believe as long its mini sized tack it should be good. We have mini horses and donks. Really the only major difference (in my not so expert opinion) is going to be the size of there heads. I find the donks heads are a little bigger/wider.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

